# Top Undrafted Free Agents



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> *Top Undrafted Free Agents:*
> in no particular order
> 
> Josh Heytvelt
> ...


I suppose there will be some interest from a lot of teams. Can't believe that nobody spent a 2nd round pick on McNeal, he will eventually make a team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The only guys that tickle my fancy on that list are Heytvelt and Christmas.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Alade Aminu's not bad. He's certainly not his brother, but he has good size and a pretty good motor, decent skill set. Someone should give him a shot.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> Alade Aminu's not bad. He's certainly not his brother, but he has good size and a pretty good motor, decent skill set. Someone should give him a shot.


He should go to the Suns, after all they already have Robin Lopez and Taylor Griffin, another unheralded sibling won't hurt.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Aaron Jackson is going to make the league one day.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

I hope the raps get Tyrese Rice from BC as their backup PG


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

Hmm. I thought Daniel Hackett had potential. Same for Christmas and McNeal.

I liked Adrien as a Reggie Evans type.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

vinsanity77 said:


> I hope the raps get Tyrese Rice from BC as their backup PG


Poor man's Salim Stoudamire, you don't want him in the NBA.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

When Harris was a freshman at Syracuse I called him a Shannon Brown clone. 6'4, but playing small forward, strong and athletic as hell, pretty good handles, not a great shooter. Brown extended his range out the NBA 3, and got minutes a championship team. If Harris adds a jump shot he'll stick in the league. If it stays as is, he ends up in Europe.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> Poor man's Salim Stoudamire, you don't want him in the NBA.


He won't make it this year, but he'll make it. And he'll be better than Salim Stoudamire.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Also, Josh Heytvelt, as long as teams like the Bucks carry guys like Dan Gadzuric and Francisco Elson on their roster, this guy w_ll always have a good shoot at making it_


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jerel Mcneal, all big east and a former big east defensive player of the year, improved his shooting but his height 6'2 killed him since he isnt a pg, he has a ton of talent and iw ouldnt be shocked if he ended up making the Kings


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> Jerel Mcneal, all big east and a former big east defensive player of the year, improved his shooting but his height 6'2 killed him since he isnt a pg, he has a ton of talent and iw ouldnt be shocked if he ended up making the Kings


I really like Mcneal as well. I read an article the other day how he was really upset about not getting drafted. He basically said he worked his butt off going to all of those team workouts and a lot of teams said they really liked him, and to not get drafted was like a big embarassment for him. I hope he makes it.


----------

